

Microsoft: Google Docs Is Not Worth The Gamble, Makes You Less Productive - gregpurtell
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/microsoft-google-docs-is-not-worth-the-gamble-makes-everybody-less-productive/

======
mesozoic
While I can't speak for the new office online stuff, almost every time I've
tried to put office files on Google docs it messed them up. So to me and I
think other people involved in business stuff they have a point when they talk
about loss of reputation etc. For techies etc if Google docs screws up you can
all laugh it off and think it'll get better eventually but I think a lot of
people doing business won't stand for it.

Still Google Docs is certainly better than old Office with collaboration, but
even that has problems. For instance recently I was editing a 20 page document
collaboratively and if we're both adding and removing lines at once it starts
jumping all over the place making it super hard to use. Ultimately I think
collaboration is vital and online will win out but they still have a ways to
go to be completely usable.

